# Search Handler Credentials



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

Please PM me if you have any knowledge of a K9 handler from Long Island, formerly FEMA - Christine Long. She has recently moved into our state.


----------



## Konnie Hein (Jun 14, 2006)

What FEMA team was she on? The NY FEMA team is all police K9s.


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

I am not sure. I think it will be fair to follow up directly with her.


----------



## Konnie Hein (Jun 14, 2006)

Let me know (via PM then) if you need any specific info. I can verify FEMA status and certification for you if necessary.


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

Just to clarify - got more information - the claim was handler worked 9-11, not as a FEMA handler.


----------

